# Nintendo NX. Console con cartucce. Come 20 anni fa.



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Nintendo sta per lanciare sul mercato la nuova console Nintendo NX. Ma sarà un ritorno al passato. A 20 anni fa, per la precisione. La NX, secondo le previsioni, non avrà un lettore ottico ma reintrodurrà, per i videogiochi, le cartucce ormai divenute preistoria nel mondo dei videogames. 

Pe il momento non si conoscono ulteriori dettagli sulla console.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Maggio 2016)

Mossa anti-pirateria?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2016)

Suppongo saranno solo esteticamente delle cartucce, ma non di fatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nintendo sta per lanciare sul mercato la nuova console Nintendo NX. Ma sarà un ritorno al passato. A 20 anni fa, per la precisione. La NX, secondo le previsioni, non avrà un lettore ottico ma reintrodurrà, per i videogiochi, le cartucce ormai divenute preistoria nel mondo dei videogames.
> 
> Pe il momento non si conoscono ulteriori dettagli sulla console.



Potrei farci un pensierino..ogni tanto ho nostalgia


----------



## Brain84 (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nintendo sta per lanciare sul mercato la nuova console Nintendo NX. Ma sarà un ritorno al passato. A 20 anni fa, per la precisione. La NX, secondo le previsioni, non avrà un lettore ottico ma reintrodurrà, per i videogiochi, le cartucce ormai divenute preistoria nel mondo dei videogames.
> 
> Pe il momento non si conoscono ulteriori dettagli sulla console.



Che siano delle schede SD modificate? In lettura sarebbero veloci e permetterebbero comunque di tenere giga di roba


----------

